# Kato powerpack Japanese version voltage issue



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

I got a Japanese version of Kato powerpack for 100 v, our voltage is 120 v. The difference is 20 v. Will it overheat and get damaged, after how much time on ? How long can I use it running trains full on safely ? Anybody has a bad experience, please. Thank you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it should be okay, the maximum output voltage will be 20 percent higher, ir 14 to 16.8v, all that it means is that you will wind up using a little 'turn' to get normal speeds, try not to use full throttle, lol


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

aha, but won't I fry my trains this way as I run only bullet trains and Kato says their trains support only maximum 12 volts, unlike other brands that even like a little bit more juice ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I do think it advisable to put a volt/ohm meter on the track and
see what voltages the unit puts out before running the loco. That
way you'll know what speed settings to avoid.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if you arent sure, put a meter on the output to the track, put a mark on the transformer for 12volt, and dont go past there ... or just buy the right one..


----------

